# Dorico 4, planned for early 2022, will be first Steinberg product to use new licensing system



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 10, 2021)

Details here:








Dorico 4, planned for early 2022, will be first Steinberg product to use new licensing system [updated] - Scoring Notes


Dorico 4 will use Steinberg's new identity-based licensing system, enabling activation on two computers simultaneously.




www.scoringnotes.com




Also: "Following the release of Dorico 4, Steinberg will release major versions of its other products, each of which will use the new system."


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 10, 2021)

So looks like no Cubase this fall either?


----------



## darkogav (Nov 10, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> So looks like no Cubase this fall either?


The way I am reading it, you will get 11.5 now and you get to upgrade for free to 12 in 2022.

*








Steinberg Licensing: A New and Exciting Era Begins


The transition to Steinberg Licensing begins. Our products will use this new system when introducing new versions of our creative tools and instruments.




www.steinberg.net




*


----------



## stodesign12 (Nov 10, 2021)

This is great news, and finally people will stop saying Cubase is moving iLok, eww...


----------



## jules (Nov 10, 2021)

Ouch... internet required at least once a year, it seems :

_"Promised in future updates to the system, although not at the time of its initial rollout, are procedures for users that are not connected to the internet for longer than 30 days and/or not at the time of activation, so that the license is activate for a full year"_


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 10, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> So looks like no Cubase this fall either?


From the president of Steinberg:


> You will soon be introduced to Steinberg Licensing, with the release of Dorico 4 early next year. *I can also tell you that Cubase 12 has been moved to 2022*, allowing it to be the next software after Dorico to harness the potential of the new system. As new versions of other products are released, they will use the new system, too.


Source: https://www.steinberg.net/licensing/


----------



## Rob (Nov 10, 2021)

jules said:


> Ouch... internet required at least once a year, it seems : _"Promised in future updates to the system, although not at the time of its initial rollout, are procedures for users that are not connected to the internet for longer than 30 days and/or not at the time of activation, so that the license is activate for a full year"_


seems reasonable...


----------



## jules (Nov 10, 2021)

Rob said:


> seems reasonable...


I love the plug'n'forget approach , but looks like it's a thing of the past... Once a year is not that bad, even if i'm not keen of this whole internet thing. Hope the old stuff licences (virtual guitarist / virtual bassist) will also make the move...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 10, 2021)

I think that internet-based activation is better and dual machine install is great. Anyway all much better than switching to iLok like VSL.


----------

